# anyone shooting the MK9?



## fatguy7814 (Jul 24, 2007)

i was just wondering what everyone thinks about their MK9 compared to the PM9?


----------



## cincinnatijim (Jul 21, 2007)

We have the MK-9 2003 elite with night sights. It has been flawless for 3 years. If there was anything I would change it would be to round off those sharp edges that can cut your hand when the slide recoils back.


----------

